# Satinettes



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Can Satinettes feed their own young?


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

No, they can and will feed their young pigeon milk, but after about 5-6 days cannot transition to feeding them grain. They need feeders past this point. Homers are generally best.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've had a few experiences with Satinettes and I got both good and bad outcomes. The first two pair I had did like RS said.....fed their babies for about 7 days, then left them. I had to hand raise all of them. Now, Scooter, who is mated to a homer (Dory) had an oops baby on August 1st of this year. He and Dory raised that baby just fine. In fact, the first 3 or 4 days, Scooter sat on that baby almost 24/7 and wouldn't let Dory near it. He had no problem feeding Poppy for 28 or 30 days. 
Some Sats have those teeny tiny almost non-existent beaks and can't raise their own babies. All of mine had the normal, although small, beak.
I would suggest have some pumpers ready and waiting if you intend to raise Sats.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone know where I can get some babies of those that I wouldnt have to hand feed?
I wanted some to use as droppers but im new to this and I wouldnt want them to die.
I guess what im asking for is where I can get Satinette young birds.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Check Eggbid.com. The usually have some. They may be listed also as old German Owls or German Owls.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Check Eggbid.com. The usually have some. They may be listed also as old German Owls or German Owls.
> 
> George


Old German Owls don't have feathered feet/legs. Satinettes or Old Style Frills do.
They've got both listed on Eggbid.

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1224734047

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1224726858

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1224563420

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1224733988


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Simon and Serena did just fine, if you are asking about the two you got from me. They were excellent parents, just make sure they have a quiet nesting box of their own and extra food and water, they will do well. Their son, Sigmund is very healthy.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My sats fed their babies to weaned age. Guess I was lucky.
Daryl


----------



## INUYASHA559 (Dec 23, 2008)

Do You Know Anyone If California Who Are Selling Satinettes / Oriental Frills And Blondinettes? Thanks.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Sattienttes/Blondinettes cannot feed there own young but if you are talking about Classic Old Frills like i have , Renne and a bunch of other members on here they are pretty decent feeders.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> Sattienttes/Blondinettes cannot feed there own young but if you are talking about Classic Old Frills like i have , Renne and a bunch of other members on here they are pretty decent feeders.


Satinettes and Blodinettes are colors/patterns, not different breeds. They have Satinette and Blodinette Old style frills and Oriental frills (the ones with the shorter beaks) 

Satinette refers to the lacing that is known for these breeds.

Blodinette is when a bird is not just tail/shield marked but has its color spread throughout its body.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

So Oriental Frills Are These 2?
Blondinette-Have Dark Heads-Barly Any Beak
Sattinette-Have White Heads-Barly Any Beak

Classic Old Frill
Classic Old Frills-Have Mostly White Heads but they are doing a project now on making colours different-Have A Medium Sized Beak

Im pretty sure most of the members here have these a few have oriental frills.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

We''ll see if COF's are good parents i have 7 pairs mating up right now so we will see. A few pairs are getting fosterd by my Homers but we will see what happens. It is winter here so some may freeze you never know we will have to see how well the parents are i know one pair is good. From last year. Although I want to breed about 30 Babies this year i got 2 old cocks ready to go next year to. Spottails are messed up so i will be selling them. After mating though i wanna see how there young turn out. I will post pics on my own thread later of the pairs, And young. I put them together on the Tuesday Dec 16 so i should get eggs very soon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

-sigh-
Oh my.
Oriental Frills are all of the above. Those who have not been 'modernized' for showing, are referred to as Old Style or Classic Frills. They can feed their young. Those who HAVE been bred for shorter beaks, their name just got left alone, so they're just called Oriental Frills. They need foster parents.

They're ALL Oriental Frills. It's just whether you have the 'Old' kind or the 'New' kind. I guess because the Satinettes are the most common kind, that name stuck as their stereotype.

Blondinettes do have patterns on them. They can be laced, and spot tailed, it's just the head is a darker color, and the whole bird is a certain color, whereas the Satinette is white with colored shields/tail. It's like in Modenas where you have Gazzi and Schietti birds.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> So Oriental Frills Are These 2?
> Blondinette-Have Dark Heads-Barly Any Beak
> Sattinette-Have White Heads-Barly Any Beak
> 
> ...


You sound like a good choice to do a "Breed of the Week" on COF's. Of course you would have to cover both....


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe ill think about it


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Why do they call them Blondinette when they have dark hair (head)? Should they be called Brunette instead?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeon lower said:


> Maybe ill think about it


Think _*REAL*_ hard! I'd love to sign you up! 

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Why do they call them Blondinette when they have dark hair (head)? Should they be called Brunette instead?


Not sure, but there are Brunette Oriental Frills though. It's one of the colors under the Satinette category. It's basically just a brown laced bird with a dark brown-red tail.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

*Satinettes in Fresno.*



INUYASHA559 said:


> Do You Know Anyone If California Who Are Selling Satinettes / Oriental Frills And Blondinettes? Thanks.


I know of someone who has some for sale here. You can e-mail me via me web page and I can get in contact with you.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm trying to find a nice pair of _solid black_ old style/classic frills.










If anybody has any, or knows of anyone who does... outside of Turkey - Let me know. 

(Sylvie wanted me to be sure and let you all know that she is a Spot-Tailed Laced Classic Old Style Frill... Satinette... thankyouverymuch whattamouthfull.  )


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I think my Classic's are being layed off this year  lol i have 2 homer babys, 2 old german owl babys+another pair of homers on eggs n then my classic old frills 1 egg from 7 pairs  well the 1 pair had a egg and a dummy idk what happen to the other idk whats wrong with them this year.


----------

